# customer supplied garments remedies



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello

I contract my work out and use a two way equation for pricing jobs:

1)apparel price (which is marked up)
2)print price (which is marked up)

Both of those prices allow me to keep one or the other from being too expensive. When a customer wants to supply their own apparel I basically lose the profit from the 'apparel price' and therefore from the entire job.

I see two options: charge a flat fee, maybe $2/piece, to gain a little something for the apparel. OR markup the 'print price' side by the profit lost, maybe like an additional 30%. Either way, I have to sell that to the client who will want to know why there is an additional fee.

I don't want to un-attract clients with BS fees and such, but I need to regain some profit. Your thoughts?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

We simple give them our normal prices to get them away from supplying their own apparel. Simply because we do not replace any items that a customer supplies ..
You can't be responsible if you damage a item that may or may not be irreplaceable,washed,damaged sale items etc 

Discourage them it's not saving them money though they think so


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

I would just charge whatever you need to..A set price per without a breakdown as to how you arrived at that..


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> We simple give them our normal prices to get them away from supplying their own apparel. Simply because we do not replace any items that a customer supplies ..
> You can't be responsible if you damage a item that may or may not be irreplaceable,washed,damaged sale items etc
> 
> Discourage them it's not saving them money though they think so


I agree. I know I can save them money by buying the apparel for them. Alot of new clients have apparel they bought and figured they would then have it printed.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think you should be giving your customers the break down of the two. 

For example:
If the apparel cost is $1 and you mark it up by $1 then apparel cost is $2.

Printing cost is $1 and you Mark that up by $1 then printing price is $2

You then tell the consumer their price is $4. If then they ask "what if I bring in my own apparel?", you then tell them they would get a $1 discount. 

You still make your profit and everyone's happy. Let your customer know the they must provide an additional 3% of apparel items for testing and misprints. This is somewhat standard. 

Your customer doesn't need to know you outsource the printing, as long as your printer is giving you good trade pricing, you should still be competitive. Your profit is just smaller. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

DPendable said:


> I don't think you should be giving your customers the break down of the two.
> 
> For example:
> If the apparel cost is $1 and you mark it up by $1 then apparel cost is $2.
> ...


thats actually a fantastic idea. I like the thought process.

Terz Ink - Design and Screen Printing


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We value the garments at $2 so that is all we take off on customer supplied. We make the spiff on the garment if we supply it or if they do.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah - I have a print and a garment supply cost too. Most customers don't see them though, as we advertise 1 complete supply and print price

If the customer wants to provide garments themselves, we warn that they may loose upto x%, due to misprints, which we cover ourselves if they take the complete price


----------

